# paging mister wampler!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just when i had all but given up on stompbox overdrives and distortions!

i've had the slostortion for over a week.

on my way downtown to pick up a paisley.

has anyone else had their enthusiasm for stompbox o/d renewed by mr wampler?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How do these compare to your old Tonebone Hot British???


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...that's a tough one, because the hot british is an amazing pedal.

at least in the case of the slostortion, which is fairly close to the hot british in terms of character, i would have to say that the slostortion does it better.

warmer, more versatile, less artifact.

what absolutely slays me about the wampler is the way it reacts to changes in volume and pick attack. the hot british does this well, of course, but the wampler excels!

add to that the fact that the wampler is smaller, lighter and uses a standard 9-volt adaptor or battery...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just picked up a paisley - i'll test drive it tonight.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wampler makes some cool stuff for sure.

Congrats on the new pedals David, they're addictive though.

Have fun!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a Hot British, and I really like it. I also remember how much you like yours. And is the Wampler does it better, well hey....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I have a Hot British, and I really like it. I also remember how much you like yours. And is the Wampler does it better, well hey....



...actually, i was thinking about this last night when i was playing through the slowstortion, and i have to say that the character of the two pedals is different enough that a comparison is inappropriate - apples and oranges.

the wampler is more of a traditional distortion pedal.

the hot british does that modern high gain thing, better than anything else i have tried.

the only reasons it is not a permament resident on my pedalboard are: the size, weight, 18-volt power adaptor and the fact that, unfortunately, very few of my songs demand it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Bought a Hot Wired a couple of weeks ago and an Ego Compressor a couple of minutes ago. Tried a Paisley, but it wasn't quite what I was looking for. All nice pedals for sure.



...i have an ego compressor on order, as well, to replace my barber tone press. i'm curious to know what you think of it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Dear Brian
I have three Wamplers, and there is no looking back.
But I constantly run into this one issue: the knobs turn so easily, all it takes is a nudge with the sole of my shoe, or an errant sweep of my guitar cable, and my settings are changed.
Often without my realizing it!
I don't know what the ideal solution is.
Perhaps a way to "lock" the knobs in place with a push/pull system (sounds expensive, to me)?
Make the knobs much harder to turn?
I'm betting you've already thought of this and are already working on a solution.
David Henman
Bolton
Ontario


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

david henman said:


> I don't know what the ideal solution is.


Take a piece of foam, lay it on the pedal, mark where the center of each knob is on the foam, cut out circles, push foam on to the pedal.

Like this but cut off the foam below the knobs so you can stomp on the switch:


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

A simple solution would be just to pick up a true bypass looper and connect the pedal to it. Then the pedal is far away from the switch so no worries about bumping the controls or you could buy some smaller knobs and put them on the pedal which would give your foot a bit more clearance.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> Dear Brian
> I have three Wamplers, and there is no looking back.
> But I constantly run into this one issue: the knobs turn so easily, all it takes is a nudge with the sole of my shoe, or an errant sweep of my guitar cable, and my settings are changed.
> Often without my realizing it!
> ...


If you buy anything more from Brian, tell him I said "Hi". He sent me a copy of his first book to review and provide feedback on, some years back, when he first ventured in that direction. Straight-up guy.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I've owned the Hot Wired, Plextortion, and still own the original big box Analog Echo. The Hot Wired was great. The Plextortion was pretty good, but it didn't blow me away. I'd love to try some of his newer dirt pedals.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've gone through a few Wamplers. Great pedals! The only one I still have on the board is the Ego Comp, but all have sounded excellent.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I own the hotwired. Its the only Wampler pedal I've owned and its been my od pedal for the last 3 years. I have no desire to change it. I'd like to try an ego comp to see if it could nock my keeley of the pedal board.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...will do.
i did get a response, just not from brian.
i'm going to try to find something similar to chewing gum to keep the knobs in plave - any suggestions?

also, i took the slostortion off the board and put the radial bones "london" back on, believe it or not.
i intend on giving the slostortion another chance before selling it.
still very happy with the paisley and the ego.



mhammer said:


> If you buy anything more from Brian, tell him I said "Hi". He sent me a copy of his first book to review and provide feedback on, some years back, when he first ventured in that direction. Straight-up guy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

david henman said:


> i'm going to try to find something similar to chewing gum to keep the knobs in plave - any suggestions?


My wife builds miniatures and dioramas and she uses this stuff that's an opaque wax, a bit like hair wax, to fix things like chairs and stuff in place in a house. Only takes a little bit. Sticks well to smooth surfaces like lacquered floors and furniture without damaging them. And it sticks really well. It's mean to hold it all in place during transport. Comes in a little plastic pot. I think she buys it at Michaels...I'll ask her when I see her next...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm going to try a Slostortion some time soon.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> A rubber washer under the knob works pretty well.


...i like it!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Elastic band baby!


----------

